# Spray machines



## bay area contractor (Sep 19, 2009)

After depreciating spray equipment for 5 years , do you keep spray equipment, or get another. Where are the best places to sell equipment?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Wierd question. As long it is running, I keep it. I understand the tax side you are coming from, but why spend more money? I guess I would ebay em if I had to, but whats the point? Your a painter right? Run it into the ground, repack it and run it into the ground again. 

(BTW I do take care of my rigs ).


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Occasionally I'll take trade-ins. I mean usually, if a guy's trying to unload his equipment, 9 times out of 10 its a giant P.O.S. Sometimes you get guys that just want the best, the latest and greatest....but most of the time they're trying to unload junkers.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

up here in the Boston area I see a lot of used equipment on Craigs List


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bay area contractor said:


> After depreciating spray equipment for 5 years , do you keep spray equipment, or get another. Where are the best places to sell equipment?


I keep mine unless it quits on me, I have sold sprayers in the past though. I imagine if you are looking to sell you could do ebay, craigslist, newspaper, pawn shop, a listing in your local paint store.


----------



## completespray (Jul 14, 2010)

*Five Year Depreciation*

This is a great Idea for so many reasons besides the tax benefits. Graco has a three year warranty, Titan is four years so you stay in warranty most of the time you own your equipment. The older the sprayers the more down time you will have and we all know they brake when you need them the most. I think it's also your equipment not just sprayers that that has a great deal to do with your companies image.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

completespray said:


> This is a great Idea for so many reasons besides the tax benefits. Graco has a three year warranty, Titan is four years so you stay in warranty most of the time you own your equipment. The older the sprayers the more down time you will have and we all know they brake when you need them the most. I think it's also your equipment not just sprayers that that has a great deal to do with your companies image.



Good sales pitch, let me guess you sell paint sprayers. 

My quality of work sells jobs, not my equipment. 

Just call me Captain Obvious.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> Good sales pitch, let me guess you sell paint sprayers.
> 
> My quality of work sells jobs, not my equipment.
> 
> Just call me Captain Obvious.


Read between the lines. Most people dont know how long warranty periods are, or what they even cover. I dont think it was a sales pitch, just information that helps sell :thumbsup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

completespray said:


> I think it's also your equipment not just sprayers that that has a great deal to do with your companies image.


While I agree 100% about good company image, I highly doubt any of my customers will notice how new my sprayers or any other tools that I use are. Hell my Titan from NEPS is probably 10 years old (still running like a champ) and looks newer than my Graco which is only a year old. Just saying... :laughing:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just get a airlessco and you never have to worry about anything 

Pat


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a SpeeFlo as old as some of you on here. It still works. If you are looking for pure longevity get a Speeflo.

(Which is really a titan)


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> I have a SpeeFlo as old as some of you on here. It still works. If you are looking for pure longevity get a Speeflo.
> 
> (Which is really a titan)


It wasn't back then.  the new ones are just as great, just massive and heavy.


----------



## completespray (Jul 14, 2010)

NO and yes. We don't sell many paint sprayers online. Just trying to help and contribute to the boards with our post.... not sell a paint sprayer.


----------

